# Anyone hiring?



## jaywbigred (Feb 1, 2011)

Pretty sure my office is going to be making cuts soon bc they foresee a downturn in business as a result of new tax legislation signed in December. I'll be the first to go when the time comes.

I am hard working (especially in the summer!) and have a bunch of degrees that say I know some things. I'm open to anything interesting...

Ugh.


----------



## dmc (Feb 1, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Pretty sure my office is going to be making cuts soon bc they foresee a downturn in business as a result of new tax legislation signed in December. I'll be the first to go when the time comes.
> 
> I am hard working (especially in the summer!) and have a bunch of degrees that say I know some things. I'm open to anything interesting...
> 
> Ugh.



The company I work for - Teradata - has been hiring through the "downturn"...

what is it that you do...


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 1, 2011)

dmc said:


> The company I work for - Teradata - has been hiring through the "downturn"...
> 
> what is it that you do...



I have a Bachelor's degree (double major English and American Studies, minor Economics), a law degree, and a post-law specialty degree called an LL.M. (in taxation), so as of now I practice as a tax, trusts and estates lawyer. That being said, I have no particular allegiance to that type of law, or even the practice of law generally. I consider myself pretty business savvy, and I have an entrepreneurial spirit (e.g. this is a side venture I've been running for almost 2 years: http://www.barackspen.com/ ), so I am looking at this pending job change as perhaps an opportunity to branch out, though I am certainly most qualified to continue doing what I am doing (esp. if the right position presented itself).


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 1, 2011)

My company always seems to be hiring. We're based in Cambridge, but have a NY office as well as a lot of remote workers: http://www.forrester.com/careers Let me know if you want to apply, you can put me down as a reference and I get a bonus if you get hired ...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2011)

Seems like a great company to work for waloaf.  Also appears to have a number of sales jobs available.  Too bad it's out of my daily communiting range.  going to Boston 3 days a week is brutal enough.  I'd go crazy doing it 5.

While gainfully employed, I'm on the look myself


----------



## dmc (Feb 1, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> While gainfully employed, I'm on the look myself



Best time to find a great job...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2011)

dmc said:


> Best time to find a great job...



Usually has been for me.

As I am looking to switch industries (though remain in sales), I anticipate a massive amount of interviewing with recruiters to land a new position.  That unfortunately is something I don't have the time to do with my current job.  If my lady was bankrolling a bit better, I'd consider taking the rest of the ski season off while dedicating myself fulltime to try and land a new job.


----------



## severine (Feb 1, 2011)

Ugh. Not looking forward to my big job search later this year. Nothing like being a recent college grad at 33 years old. :roll:

Good luck, jaywbigred!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 1, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Also appears to have a number of sales jobs available.  Too bad it's out of my daily communiting range.



They always seem to have sales positions open. We added 300+ employees last year.

Doesn't the DownEaster go direct from Exeter to North Station?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> They always seem to have sales positions open. We added 300+ employees last year.
> 
> Doesn't the DownEaster go direct from Exeter to North Station?



It does.  How far is the redline station from the office?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 1, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> It does.  How far is the redline station from the office?



There's a shuttle EZRide that takes people from NStation and the MIT buildings. It's free and faster than the T.

We are moving to Alewife in a year. Behind the old Faces night club that's getting torn down on RT2.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> There's a shuttle EZRide that takes people from NStation and the MIT buildings. It's free and faster than the T.
> 
> We are moving to Alewife in a year. Behind the old Faces night club that's getting torn down on RT2.



Not sure the commuter rail would work eitherway.  Arrives in North Station at 8:15AM leaves at 5:40PM.  The next train after 5:40 is 11PM.  Whoever I were to work for in the city would need to promote a short workday for me to utilize the commuter rail from here as an option.

Newburyport has a better schedule, but is also a half hour car ride away.  At that point, I'd just assume finish the drive in.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 1, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Newburyport has a better schedule, but is also a half hour car ride away.  At that point, I'd just assume finish the drive in.



And sales isn't exactly a 9 to 5, especially EOQ.


----------



## kickstand (Feb 1, 2011)

dmc said:


> The company I work for - Teradata - has been hiring through the "downturn"...



I knew Teradata had something to do with the VLDB space, but I never knew exactly what they did.  I just checked out the site and I think I need to do some more research.  I'm a DBA in the healthcare industry and the Teradata Healthcare LDM is something we might be able to use - assuming the purse strings are loosened.  If there is a "canned" solution for a data warehouse, that could be a huge plus for us.  They won't spring for what a solid data architect gets, but this could cut out a lot of that legwork, if it's what I'm hoping it is.


----------



## dmc (Feb 2, 2011)

kickstand said:


> I knew Teradata had something to do with the VLDB space, but I never knew exactly what they did.  I just checked out the site and I think I need to do some more research.  I'm a DBA in the healthcare industry and the Teradata Healthcare LDM is something we might be able to use - assuming the purse strings are loosened.  If there is a "canned" solution for a data warehouse, that could be a huge plus for us.  They won't spring for what a solid data architect gets, but this could cut out a lot of that legwork, if it's what I'm hoping it is.



We are getting more in "unified" data models..  Where you purchase your base industry model and add new parts on "ala cart"..    It's handy for companies that are for instance drug manufacturers so they need a Pharma data model but they also distribute so they need a transportation model..  

It's a nice option for companies that are moving towards an Enterprise Data Warehouse where all the data ends up in on place to support better cross industry analytics.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 2, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Not sure the commuter rail would work eitherway.  Arrives in North Station at 8:15AM leaves at 5:40PM.  The next train after 5:40 is 11PM.  Whoever I were to work for in the city would need to promote a short workday for me to utilize the commuter rail from here as an option.
> 
> Newburyport has a better schedule, but is also a half hour car ride away.  At that point, I'd just assume finish the drive in.



That Amtrack train to Maine is pretty useless for commuters.   It's a lousy schedule and extremely slow with jillions of stops.   C&J Trailways from Portsmouth or Newburyport is way more frequent and much faster.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 2, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Pretty sure my office is going to be making cuts soon bc they foresee a downturn in business as a result of new tax legislation signed in December. I'll be the first to go when the time comes.
> 
> I am hard working (especially in the summer!) and have a bunch of degrees that say I know some things. I'm open to anything interesting...
> 
> Ugh.



Seems to me, most tax legislation changes mostly amount to full-employment programs for tax lawyers and accountants.


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 2, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Seems to me, most tax legislation changes mostly amount to full-employment programs for tax lawyers and accountants.



Generally that may be true, though I can tell you that tax attorneys and accountants are chief among the many people who feel our tax code needs a drastic overhauling and simplification.

But this time it isn't true. The Federal estate tax exemption level was raised to $5MM per individual, and "portability" of the unused exemption between spouses was also statutorily added. The overall effect means that almost no one will owe estate tax, which is bad for our business. Worse, many people who previously could have benefited from sophisticated estate planning no longer need (or, at least, no longer perceives themselves to need) our services.

Nothing like bipartisan tax breaks for the super wealthy. Yay!


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm not aware of anything, but if I hear of something I'll let you know.

After spending $60Mil over the past 14 months, my company has decided to cancel the project my team and I have been working on.  I'm pretty pissed about this, but I'm hoping that it's opens up some additional skiing opportunities.


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2011)

Strike up conversations on the lift.  I found out two weeks ago by an IBM employee they are hiring Process Engineers in Burlington, VT.  Not your cup of tea, but you get the idea.

I often make great contacts on the lift, then again I'm pretty gabby, which probably drives a few away. Two weeks ago, at an unnamed resort in SVT, I struck up a conversation with this guy that I swear was high on something.  The dude simply couldn't think.  He didn't understand what I was talking about and really slow on the response.  I'd ask questions like "so how was your day skiing?" or, "you like your skis?" or "great day on the slopes, eh?"  I would get these blank stares until I repeated it.  then I would get answers that were way off base.  I was beginning to think he was hard of hearing, but the vacant look on his face convinced me otherwise.  This was an adult, not a teen.  Serious substance abuse.  I'd hate to see him on the slopes.  Hey, 14 out of 15 is a pretty good hit rate.


----------



## SkiFanE (Feb 3, 2011)

kickstand said:


> I knew Teradata had something to do with the VLDB space, but I never knew exactly what they did.  I just checked out the site and I think I need to do some more research.  I'm a DBA in the healthcare industry and the Teradata Healthcare LDM is something we might be able to use - assuming the purse strings are loosened.  If there is a "canned" solution for a data warehouse, that could be a huge plus for us.  They won't spring for what a solid data architect gets, but this could cut out a lot of that legwork, if it's what I'm hoping it is.



I'm in healthcare IT - clinical analyst - person between the MDs/RNs and computer system to help/design build it.  I tell everyone I know to look into HIT.  I do not have technical or clinical degrees, but fell into this field right out of college and gained on the ground experience.  Through all downturns in the economy over the last 20years, I've never had a problem finding work.  And there is billions of ARRA $ going out to providers to update their computer systems over the next decade (or something).

Especially new grads.  Healthcare is not sexy, it's not leading edge technology, so it's passed by easily.  It doesn't pay as great as a similar jobs in other industries, but you can't beat the stability and benefits, as well as the interesting factor.  I'm now working on a clinical documentation system...working on OR notes and things is much more interesting than counting widgets or $ for retail or insurance.  Thing is...unless you are purely technical, it's hard to get into HC without some type of knowledge about the industry, which is why looking into entry level jobs when you are young is a good idea - I started as a temp secretary lol. 

Industry blog:  www.histalk.com

Good luck to you!


----------

